# Problem with small black worms........



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

These very small, ( about 2-3 mm size ) black, stone like looking worms are found in warm area, around car battery, ( in home ) , around freezer and all worm ares,.. they also can fly a bit,.. and goes toward sun-shine, curtains and all worm areas,.... and clearly be seen on white thin curtains facing towards light , sun and warmth,... ( In US ) 

This is the season and around May to Sept. they are at peak,...

Does anyone knows,.. How to control them? 

Around my freezer ( in warmth of motor releasing heat ) it's all around and are multiplying,..

So far I tried,.... spraying Windex on bunches,... and even RAID - ant killer,.. not much luck.. they still survive and multiply,...

Does anyone know what are those worms and what is the perfect solution to trap / get rid off ?


Thx. 


Pics attached below,..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Images didn't attach


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

JimE said:


> Images didn't attach


Maybe trouble your end Jim, I see all four images.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

If I had to guess what they are I would say they are fleas. fleas like warm spots. if you put a candle in the center of a dish and have soapy water in the dish they will jump at the light and get stuck in the soapy water. if they are fleas they do make foggers you can set off to get rid of them might have to do it a couple times. just follow the directions on the package.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I saw couple pictures of Foggers ( Raid ) Products ,.. but the insects shown in pics are not the same,.. I guess,.. 

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LiAhUSWN8KHUMwCGQQMwjeAigAMAA&iact=mrc&uact=8


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LiAhUSWN8KHUMwCGQQMwjhAigDMAM&iact=mrc&uact=8


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LiAhUSWN8KHUMwCGQQMwjjAigFMAU&iact=mrc&uact=8


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LiAhUSWN8KHUMwCGQQMwjjAigFMAU&iact=mrc&uact=8


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LiAhUSWN8KHUMwCGQQMwjjAigFMAU&iact=mrc&uact=8


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LiAhUSWN8KHUMwCGQQMwjmAigIMAg&iact=mrc&uact=8


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...LiAhUSWN8KHUMwCGQQMwjgAigCMAI&iact=mrc&uact=8


Insects, that I have are like mini turtles and legs are not visible....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I still would try the candle thing I suggested. see how many go in to bowl or plate.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Images are loading now.

In any case, they don't look like worms. The pictures aren't very clear, but they look like those bugs the curl up into a ball when you touch them. 

Having said that, anything home pest related, call an exterminator or spray yourself with a product such as Ortho Home Defense.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the best picture I can get,... size is about 2.5-3 mm. US living people knows it, it's as common as fruit flies,..































Insect is very dull ( not sensitive like small spiders ) and inactive like turtle,... If you move hands around it, it will never run away or fly away,.. it flies very little and likes sun and white curtains,... it's found in warm area, around car's acidic battery and around the warmth of your freezer,...


----------



## endemion (Jun 17, 2019)

Why are those last pics so vague? I looks intentional as the curtains are in focus.

Anyway reminds me of bed bugs.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ That's different... Those red bugs are different, found in Asia and hot nations a lot and they suck the human blood,...


It's known as " khatmal " in Asia, and you can see google images by searching with that word,..


https://www.google.com/search?clien......0....1..gws-wiz-img.......0i67.xKKBXKN5BNM


----------



## Getoverhere (Sep 6, 2019)

oscer1 said:


> If I had to guess what they are I would say they are fleas. fleas like warm spots. if you put a candle in the center of a dish and have soapy water in the dish they will jump at the light and get stuck in the soapy water. if they are fleas they do make foggers you can set off to get rid of them might have to do it a couple times. just follow the directions on the package.


They do look like fleas, though the images are not clear. They all look like ants to me  I think you should check this solution. Such heavy infestation can be dealt with boric acid but you'll need tons of it...



rakesh15 said:


> ^ That's different... Those red bugs are different, found in Asia and hot nations a lot and they suck the human blood,...
> 
> 
> It's known as " khatmal " in Asia, and you can see google images by searching with that word,..
> ...


This 'khatmal' is definitely a name for a bedbug. Yuck! But they have different color, I bet that's not bed bugs...


----------

